# Kenda Bearclaws



## deus (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm going to need tires on my '06 Bruteforce and a tireshop near me sells Kenda Bearclaws for a pretty good price. Has anyone used these tires and have an opinion on them, good or bad?
Thanks.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I have not used them but many have and sware by them. No bad reviews anywhere I've seen. Very trusted trail tire.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They are a GREAT trail tire. They ride smooth and handle the hard and soft pack well. I would not trust them in heavy mud but they should do fairly well in light mudding situations.


----------



## deus (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I can vouch for the Bear Claw HTR tires - I have them on my 750, and love them . Other guys in my group have them on other brand quads , and have reported that the HTR's have treated them well. We probably ride the same areas here in Pa.


----------

